# TRT and weird hair!



## fit50 (Feb 19, 2019)

So I recently began self injecting testosterone once per week after having had aveed and Axiron fail me.  Doctor prescribed for extremely low T.   Now I am noticing and so is my hairdresser, my hair is becoming curly.  I have had stick straight hair all my life.  Has this happened to anyone?  Is it normal or something the be concerned about?  I have heard of peiole on chemo that come out on the other side of treatment with curly hair, but never on TRT.  Thanks everyone just curious !


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 19, 2019)

Lol....been on TRT forever...nothing...yes brain surgery and now curly thick hair!!!!


----------



## bvs (Feb 19, 2019)

Yes, when I am running higher dosages I notice my hair goes curly. It's worse if the barber cuts it too short, this happened to me and I had everyone asking if I'd had a perm...


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2019)

are you on an ai ?


----------



## Trump (Feb 19, 2019)

I already do have curly hair but one thing I have noticed is when on masteron my toes curl when I orgasm


----------



## fit50 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi no I’m not on an AI just testosterone at this point


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 19, 2019)

fit50 said:


> Hi no I’m not on an AI just testosterone at this point



have read about some ai's causing curls but not the test.

on my first couple cycles i noticed on my arms it had caused 2 hairs to come out of some of the follicles

so im not doubting your thing going on but other than some cancer drugs 

a hair will be straight or curly caused the the straightness or curvyness of its follicle


----------

